# Just adopted 15 month mix



## Starlord (Apr 9, 2018)

Hello everyone! I'm new here and new to German Shepherd ownership. My husband and I just adopted a 15 month old German Shepherd mix (not sure what he's mixed with). He was in his first home for a year before they surrendered him for unknown reasons. He was in his second for a couple of months before the gave him back to the rescue because he was "too protective". He is clearly very sweet, but bonded with his previous family and is heartbroken to not be with his family anymore. We know we've got a long road ahead of us before his true personality comes back to him and we've got time and patience to give. I'm just wondering if anyone knows of any tips to help us ease his transition. Or just any helpful tips for a first time German Shepherd owner. We did research the breed beforehand, but you can never have too much information. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I don't have any advice other than be patient, which you already know.

Welcome to the forum though! We would all love pictures of him. What's his name?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I once heard a trainer (Susan Clothier) say that a new dog has a three questions: 1. Who is in charge? 2. What are the rules? 3. And where do I fit in? Give him the answers and if not, he will fill them in himself. Be calm, confident, give him space. Do not baby him or feel sorry for him. His new life started when you took him home. He needs leadership, security from you. It will take about 4 weeks before you see the real dog. Avoid a lot of visitors or keep him with you if people show up. He needs to know to whom he belongs. Also do not trust him with strangers yet as you don't know this dog yet.
Good luck. it is always exciting to discover who they are.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

It can take a very long time before he bonds to your family and truly feels he is home.Gsds form extremely close bonds with their family and don't transition to a new household easily.He will get there in his own time.


----------



## Starlord (Apr 9, 2018)

His name is Hopper. He's making slow, but steady progress getting used to the house, but is absolutely terrified of the outside.


----------



## debr1776 (Feb 4, 2018)

He's a cutie!


----------

